# Pleasce ID this serra



## BIG FAT TEETH (Mar 5, 2005)

He is about 4 inches.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to say Rhom...nice btw


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

it looks like a rhom to me


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a rhom... Nice looking fish.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

think also a Rhom

Nice specimen!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Brandti?


----------



## BIG FAT TEETH (Mar 5, 2005)

Another,


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think it's a Rhombeus


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah i take back my brandti guess, i'm going with rhom..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. rhombeus is my guess...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes I also say rhom :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

deifinately a rhom


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that's a sweet rhom!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That is an awesome RHom...


----------

